# Trimming the fat



## ESA1178 (Dec 3, 2011)

We are looking to cuts in our monthly bills. Maybe eliminating SAT TV. We currently have SAT TV where our bill is about $150.00. Per month. I read good things about the Terk FTVO HD antenna. Our TV's have built in HD tuners. I am not so much interested in acquiring HD channels as I am digital. My question is:
Right now the antenna is located next to SAT dish. I detached the cable that connects the TV to the dish and attached to the Terk. The I did the same on the TV end. There is a DC 'booster' the connects on the cable 'tween the TV and Terk. I have run the digital search on the TV: Sony KDL 32S200 but so far no channels at all. I am have the roof replaced next week, and was considering installing a pole next the chimney for the Terk. That might help.My house is a single story with no high obstructions.
Any ideas why I am not getting any channels?

Thanks for your input..

Mark


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Well, we need some more info I think.

Does this Terk DC "booster" need to be plugged-in and is it?

What's your zip code so we can look up transmitter locations and distances to see if this is an appropriate antenna for you?
The Terk FDTVO is advertised as both VHF and UHF capable so don't think that your problem is VHF-only stations with a UHF-only antenna. 

Almost all the OTA channels will be digital these days, and almost all of those will also be HD (except for a few low power stations that carry things like religious programming).


----------



## ESA1178 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Steve.
Went to TVFOOL.COM and checked out my zipcode: 95831
There's a ton of channels available.
Yes, the booster is plugged in....

Mark


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Hmm...
Got another antenna to try in case the amp on the Terk is inop? Looks like you'll for sure want one that is good for both UHF and VHF for your area. You should be getting channels with an indoor antenna, the transmitters don't seem that far away.

How about cables, are they known good?

Is that the Sam's Club version of the Sony? Maybe they left out the tuner as a cost savings.


----------



## ESA1178 (Dec 3, 2011)

Got the antenna today, so fresh out of the box. Cable is directv cable, already In place.
TV was not purchased from Sam's. Direct from Sony.

Mark


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

You stated:

"I detached the cable that connects the TV to the dish and attached to the Terk. The I did the same on the TV end. "


Is there any other equipment for the satellite system still inline? Things such as a multiswitch, diplexer, power injector, etc can cause the issue your experiencing.

*It needs to be a straight run from the antenna to the tv itself with the exception of course for the antennas power injector.


----------



## ESA1178 (Dec 3, 2011)

My TVFOOL profile:

http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29&q=id%3d0b860f047f2bf4

Cable runs from antenna to TV with no interruption.

Mark


----------

